# Landgericht verbietet Mitwirkung an Fax-Spamming



## brubel (19 März 2003)

> "Der Vermieter von 0190-Nummern muss bei der Bewerbung seiner Service-Rufnummern selbst für die Einhaltung der geltenden Vorschriften sorgen"



http://www.chip.de/news/c_news_10209572.html

http://news.zdnet.de/story/0,,t101-s2132150,00.html


----------

